# NSW: North Head 06/01 - a kraken trip out



## CanuckChubbs (May 2, 2010)

Great story mate! When fishing fails, squiding is a great way to get the heart pumping and a belly full of tasty tentacles. Well done.


----------



## paulthetaffy (Jan 27, 2010)

wow matt they look awesome. I have to say that I would have put one of them straight back down on the DR though - plenty of very big kings being taken around there at the moment. they would also never find their way onto a plate in my house and instead would have been stripped and into the bait drawer in my freezer 

great report as usual. when are you coming up north for a crack at longy?

Paul


----------



## paulthetaffy (Jan 27, 2010)

If you have a real problem with a freezer full of kingy candy, I'll be happy to take a few off your hands


----------



## badmotorfinger (Mar 15, 2010)

Wow, that's a serious feed of salt and pepper squid. Glad to see from the second photo that others end up with a inky mess in the kitchen.

Anyone else got a bit of squid fear? I reckon those three on board could have taken you down in mutiny. Something seriously evil about squid.


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

Nice story, Matt. That's one sought after species that we don't seem to have up here, although we do get them occasionally by accident. Loved the "bait and switch" technique.

Kev


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2013)

I must admit i have inky envy.


----------



## aussiemaca (Sep 28, 2011)

great switch baiting technique


----------



## premium (Nov 23, 2011)

Mate your plan b used a lot more skill than mine!
Surely you can use the bream/trev gear to catch yakkas, or is there not enough space for all the light gear and king gear??


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

nezevic said:


> I must admit i have inky envy.


Defo
Try as I might I haven't seen a squid here, heard of one caught or found anything to suggest they can be caught, although if they are not in Irish waters, its the only country in the world with ocean access that doesn't have squid in some form


----------



## paulthetaffy (Jan 27, 2010)

Nick, there will def be squid in Irish waters. Around the UK they're found in much deeper water than you would expect to find them in Oz but they can be targetted. Not done it myself, but I've seem them fished for over deep kelp beds using a paternoster rig with one or two jigs off the mainline above the bomb.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

paulthetaffy said:


> Nick, there will def be squid in Irish waters. Around the UK they're found in much deeper water than you would expect to find them in Oz but they can be targetted. Not done it myself, but I've seem them fished for over deep kelp beds using a paternoster rig with one or two jigs off the mainline above the bomb.


That's what I thought
I know the UK guys get them in simialr water to those I caught them in Oz
also in jersey they get them off the rock all year round

Theres a guy in the west who apparently catches them and sells them as bait but I haven't seen any more details on this

All the squid in restaurants is imported


----------



## premium (Nov 23, 2011)

Fair enough on the light gear... Still, bring those squid wrangling skills and the kingy gear down to JB and you'll have a lethal combo!


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Another skill I am yet to master. It may have something to do with my complete lack of trying. Apparently they are everwhere in these parts. Cught one on a soft plastic once. Yum. Time to break out the jigs again.

Great story.


----------

